# Some from this spring



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2017)

Picked up a couple turkey hunting. 
Won't let put pic til next post


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice! Don't see many drills like that, and the little one looks like a used-up Hardaway-Dalton, pretty rare point.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 12, 2017)

The one in the road is a bolin


----------



## antharper (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice points and a purdy round rock !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2017)

antharper said:


> Nice points and a purdy round rock !



That round rock has grinding marks on the bottom
 That is the top of the rock


----------



## Katalee (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice finds  the road find is how I like to find them.


----------



## csa1976 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice finds!  Would love to find a drill.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 13, 2017)

Love the rock.

I have several like it that just feel right in your hand.

When you find a round river rock out of place, it makes you wonder....


----------

